# 357 mag



## jayson2984 (Nov 7, 2009)

First, hello to all. Secondly, my father has been looking for a 357 mag that also chambers another round, cheaper for practice i suppose. Anyways he wants one with a wooden handle and is having a hard time finding one. He is being told they dont make them anymore with wood grips. Is this true? If so any suggestions on where to look for slightly used? Any suggestion would be a big help. Thanks.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

The Ruger Blackhawk convertible seems to be what you want. It has the wood grips with many replacements available. It comes with the standard 357 mag cylinder that you can shoot 357 mag and 38 special through and it comes with a 9mm cylinder too.


----------

